# Distance to Boomvang



## PTH (Aug 22, 2006)

We fish out of South Padre. Does anyone know how far away this floater is from SPI. If someone can give me the coordinates I will appreciate it. Im trying to see how far north we have to trailer the boat from the RGV to get closer to the rig. I read about it so much on this site and I definately want to make a trip out there. Thanks


----------



## KG2 (Nov 15, 2006)

Im not sure its something like 100 from freeport and 145 out of pt a i think....u got clyde beaudroux right in your backyard though im not sure how soon its leving though...


----------



## STxFisherman (Jan 15, 2006)

I believe that these are the coords for Boomvang....
N27 21.197 W94 36.760

The Boomvang rig is about 184 statute miles from SPI jetties....
160 mi from Packery Channel Jetties
153 mi from Port Aransas Jetties
116 mi from Freeport Jetties


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

I thought that Boomvang was only 105 miles from Port-A, 184 miles is a LONG WAY!


----------



## SkeeterRonnie (Aug 11, 2005)

i know- its not the right rig. but you can estimate with a ruler..


----------



## SkeeterRonnie (Aug 11, 2005)

you'd be crazy not to fish Boudreaux while its still there...


----------



## Tx Grizzly (Mar 3, 2006)

Skeeter, thats a cool map...where did you get that?


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

skeeter tell us where you got that map thats is way cool


----------



## STxFisherman (Jan 15, 2006)

It's not 180 miles from Port A....it's 153 statute miles, (133 nautical miles).


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Tx Grizzly and Batboy0068,

The map data comes from Shawn Vickers, aka Didjman on 2Cool. He distributes the data with the shareware version of Global Mapper, the program that is used to display the data.

The data can be obtained at http://www.kivaconsulting.com/fishing_maps.htm

Global Mapper can be obtained at http://www.globalmapper.com/


----------



## PTH (Aug 22, 2006)

*2cool is too cool*

First of all, I would like to welcome Knot Gillty to 2cool. He joined last night and he is totally blown away by the generousity of the members. I thank you guys for sharing your information with me. It is exactly what I told Knot Gillty that he would find on this site. Skeeter, that is definately an awesome presentation. Thanks for taking the time. I really appreciate it.


----------



## SkeeterRonnie (Aug 11, 2005)

LOL!! in all due respect.. I just right clicked on that map one day and copied it...


----------

